# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Në Kosovë, ofrohen deri në 5.000 euro për një Nokia 1100!

## gimche

*Në Kosovë, ofrohen deri në 5.000 euro për një Nokia 1100!

Kujt do ti kishte shkuar në mendje se një Nokia 1100 do të mund të kushtojë më shumë se një iPhone 4, por kështu është duke ndodhur në Kosovë, ku në tregun e zi kohëve të fundit ky celular po kërkohet me të madhe dhe për të po ofrohen çmime marramendëse.*

Nokia 1100 është një model i prodhuar në fund të vitit 2003 dhe ka disa funksione bazë që e bëjnë një celularë të dobishëm për përdoruesin e thjeshtë. Normalisht ka një çmim të lirë ka variruar prej 30 deri në 50 euro, por kështu nuk është më. 

Por kohëve të fundit në Kosovë ky model specifik është bërë i shumëkërkuar dhe për të po ofrohen sasi të mëdha të të hollave. Për çudi një model të tillë nuk mund ta gjesh as në dyqane të celularëve, që është një argument shtesë për çmimin që po ofrohet për të. 

Burime të PCWorld Albanian kanë bërë të ditur se një celular i tillë tani për tani kërkohet në tregun e Kosovës për një shumë prej 500 deri në 5000 euro, e ka të tillë që thonë se ofertat mund të jenë edhe më të mëdha. Por burimet tona nuk kanë dashur të komentojnë arsyen se pse po kërkohet me një çmim aq marrmendës ky model.

Ky model që nuk prodhohet më nga Nokia, nëpër botë kërkohet me çmime edhe më të larta. Madje në vitin 2009 kërkesat për të kanë arritur deri në 32.000 dollarë për një model të tillë, por kërkohej vetëm një model specifik i prodhuar në Bochum të Gjermanisë. Sipas dyshimeve të asaj kohe që ende qarkullojnë thuhet se modelet e prodhuara në gjermani kanë një lëshim në softuer që e bëjnë të mundur keqpërdorimin e llogarive bankare, duke anashkaluar sigurinë e tyre. Si të tillë këto modele u bënë shumë të kërkuara nga grupet kriminale në veçanti nga Rusët, Marokenët dhe Rumunët, që kanë shprehur intersimin për të blerë një model të tillë. 

Për shembull në Holandë apo Gjermani, llogaritë bankare online dërgojnë një SMS për të dërguar atë që është e njohur si kodi TAN për vërtetim të identitetit. Por kur një kriminel fut duart në një Nokia 1100 atëherë ai mund ta përdorë lëshimin në softuer që mundëson pranimin e thirrjeve nga çfarëdo numër për të vjedhur detajet bankare dhe për të pasur qasje të plotë në atë llogari. Më pas të gjitha të hollat e klientit janë në duart e pronarit të Nokia 1100. 

Si rezultat i kësaj duket se ofertat e çmendura për të janë paraqitur sërish në skenë. Ka supozime se hakerët Kosovar janë duke ofruar këto shuma të mëdha të hollash për të keqpërdorur në të njëjtën mënyrë llogaritë bankare, por ende nuk ka ndonjë rast të lajmëruar për ndonjë lloj keqpërdorimi të tillë. 

Në anën tjetër një hakerë nga Kosova me pseudonimin boom3rang ka deklaruar për PCWorld Albanian se edhe ai është në dijeni për diçka të tillë. 

Po kohë më parë një person më pyeti nëse posedojë një model të tillë (Nokia 1100), dhe tha se do të më pagunate 1000 euro për të. Unë pasi nuk e kisha në pronësi këtë celularë thjeshtë për kurreshtje u bëra kinse e kam por i kërkova në vend të 1000 euro, 5000 euro. Më besoni kur ju them, ai ishte i gatshëm të paguante këtë shumë të parave theksoi ai.

Boom3rang, më pas bëri të ditur se ka marrë një shpjegim të shkurtër për atë se pse po vlerësohet kaq shumë ky celularë dhe ai ka marrë një përgjigje shumë të thjeshtë që dallon pak prej asaj që u tha më lartë. 

Disa celularë të këtij modeli 1100 (padyshim që bëhet fjalë për modelet e prodhuara në Bochum të Gjermanisë), kanë një lëshim në softuer që nuk i ofron mundësinë askujt të bëjë vëzhgimin apo përcjelljen e celularit. Si të tilla, këto modele shfrytëzohen në mas të madhe nga grupet kriminale apo nga rrjete të ndryshme terroriste, që ishin të gatshme të paguajnë për këtë pajisje dhe ofertat e tyre kapin shifra prej 25.000 deri në 30.000 dollarë. 

Sipas tij, kjo është edhe arsyeja kryesore pse po kërkohen këta celularë, në Kosovë dhe nëpër vendet e tjera të botës.  

PCWorld Albanian ka kontaktuar edhe Policinë e Kosovës dhe disa banka, por asnjëra prej tyre nuk dha ndonjë koment në lidhje me këtë gjë. /PCWorld Albanian/

----------


## gimche

Nga ajo që unë po degjoj është se ofrohen 10.000 deri në 15.000 € për një të tillë, ka edhe aso fjal që thonë se ofrohen deri në 35.000 € por sa është e vërtetë nuk e di?!
Ajo që kam ndëgjuar nuk dallon nga lajmi shumë nga lajmi që kam sjell vetëm se aty nuk u cek se drita e ketij celulari ka një lloj rreze nga e cila ti mund të nxjerresh para nga Bankomati (kjo vlen për Evropë), normalisht në lajm u cek kjo gjë por nuk permendi faktin e rrezes që përmban drita e ketij celulari.

----------


## ILMGAP

eshte hap ky lajm ne cdo ane  :i ngrysur: 

duket se o gjo e vertete ngase  dhe mua me kerkuan tu gjej deri ne 10.000 cel. te tille.

----------


## strange

Qe ky telefon është i mirë për Kosovën se e ka dritën përpara kur shkon rryma se send tjetër nuk vyen.  :buzeqeshje:  

E ka një daj i imi një kësi në Kosovë, po deshi me ble dikush lajmërohuni se e shet me 4.999,90 €uro.






_


Interesant. Për kuriozitet kërkova ne Internet për një telefon të tille dhe ajo çfarë gjeta me befasoi: "*NOKIA 1100 MADE IN GERMANY*" Çmimi: 3000 Euro.

----------


## gimche

Është çudi se nga ketu (Prishtina) deri në Shkup ka njerëz që kanë kerkuar model të tillë dhe nuk kanë gjetur, aq i përhapur është lajmi sa që nuk mbetet vend për të kerkuar, për Gjermani mos u lodhni sepse kam kontaktuar edhe vet.
Ajo që më intereson tani është se a ka gjasa që në ndonjë shtet të Evropës të mos këtë arritur lajmi?!

----------


## strange

E morra për tallje, po kjo çfarë po shoh s'po ju besoj syve.

http://cgi.ebay.at/NOKIA-1100-made-G...item255bd5486f

18 mijë euro dhe ende nuk ka përfunduar...

----------


## illyrian rex

Kur arrin cmimi ne 30.000 me lajmeroni ne mp  :buzeqeshje: 

Ndermjetesi i merr 10%

----------


## derjansi

haj medet haj 5 copa i kam pas e i kam gjujt lol

----------


## gimche

> Kur arrin cmimi ne 30.000 me lajmeroni ne mp 
> 
> Ndermjetesi i merr 10%


Hahahahahaha pse a e ki naj njo a?

----------


## gimche

> E morra për tallje, po kjo çfarë po shoh s'po ju besoj syve.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.at/NOKIA-1100-made-G...item255bd5486f
> 
> 18 mijë euro dhe ende nuk ka përfunduar...


Po veç mos harro se duhet të jetë "Made in Germany"  :shkelje syri:  ngase të tjerët nuk kryejn punë

----------


## illyrian rex

> Hahahahahaha pse a e ki naj njo a?


Psssssssssssst..... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## derjansi

> Psssssssssssst.....


lol pse 20 mij nuk te bajn pun ty a? lol

----------


## strange

> Po veç mos harro se duhet të jetë "Made in Germany"  ngase të tjerët nuk kryejn punë


Epo ai qe i ven çmimin 18 mije euro duhet te jete made in germany....

----------


## gimche

> Psssssssssssst.....


Hahahahaaahhaha nuk pot besoj tybe, a veq nëse e ki tregom ni shok ma ka ba që osht njeri në Grand Store 35.000 në dorë t'i jep :ngerdheshje:

----------


## illyrian rex

> lol pse 20 mij nuk te bajn pun ty a? lol


Si ka fillu edhe per 30.000 do ta nderroj mendjen  :buzeqeshje: 

Kerkoj banese 100m2 ne qender te Prishtines, teresisht e mobiluar.

p.s. mundesisht pa fqinj  :shkelje syri:

----------


## illyrian rex

> Hahahahaaahhaha nuk pot besoj tybe, a veq nëse e ki tregom ni shok ma ka ba që osht njeri në Grand Store 35.000 në dorë t'i jep



Lexo kushtin e fundit  :buzeqeshje: 

Kur ta don, ta don.

Qe shkon Nokia 1100 me shume se vashka nuk e kam besu  :xx:

----------


## gimche

> Si ka fillu edhe per 30.000 do ta nderroj mendjen 
> 
> Kerkoj banese 100m2 ne qender te Prishtines, teresisht e mobiluar.
> 
> p.s. mundesisht pa fqinj


N'deti a je kan sivjet :ngerdheshje: , a po ki çef met qu :perqeshje:  ani edhe pa fqinj looooooooooooooooool

----------


## gimche

> Lexo kushtin e fundit 
> 
> Kur ta don, ta don.
> 
> Qe shkon Nokia 1100 me shume se vashka nuk e kam besu


Hahuauhauhhauuauh hej ngo knena 10% pom doken pak, rrite tarifen :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Ky telefon 5000 euro!

Duhet te jete ndonje kopil,qe ka pas ndonje stok,e ka nxjerr fjalen...qe jane te mire per hakerat.
E me qe shumica e hakerave jane handikapat,per tu duk blejne keto telefona.....

----------


## illyrian rex

Eshte e vertet o Serafim...shiqo linkun e strange me larte...




> Hahuauhauhhauuauh hej ngo knena 10% pom doken pak, rrite tarifen


Gimche... 3.000 euro bojn 10.000 buk........................mos bon hajgare  :ngerdheshje:

----------

